# Is Sunday hunting less crowded



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

This is my first season going after pheasant and hunting in general. I just took place in the madness of opening morning around the Utah lake area on public land. Crazy to say the least, and slightly concerning regarding gun handling, lack of proper spacing and some very aggressive/ conflict orientated hunters who were looking for problems. 

This leads me to my question, is hunting on Sunday significantly less busy? 
I don?t want to be apart of that again any time soon. 

Thanks


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Matt,

I'm really sorry you has such a fretful hunt, a real shame. This type of thing occurs across the board in all hunting, from big game to small game, to waterfowl and even fishing. It really sucks, but a part of life and the outdoor world now it seems. Yeah, Sunday is less of a cluster, as is the middle of the week. Good luck, hang in there and hopefully in short order you will pick up on how and when to deal or not deal with the bad side of human nature...trust me, it's worth the effort.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Drove up Carr Fork, saw 100 vehicles at 7:00 so I headed further South to Fitzgerald where there was another 100. Guys walking in the dark with headlamps bumping birds, guys walking all directions, guys wearing camo clothing, guys shooting in all directions. No thanks, I'm done with that mess.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't gone pheasant hunting on the opening since 1972 when I got peppered in the back with some #6 shot. It was a good thing that I was wearing a old M65 field jacket. 

After that experience if I want to go pheasant hunting I'll do it in the middle of the week.


----------



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, I?m definitely going to keep getting after them, just going to have to make time during the middle of the week. It?s a shame it?s such a common experience but I?m glad to know I?m not the only one.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

matt said:


> This is my first season going after pheasant and hunting in general. I just took place in the madness of opening morning around the Utah lake area on public land. Crazy to say the least, and slightly concerning regarding gun handling, lack of proper spacing and some very aggressive/ conflict orientated hunters who were looking for problems.
> 
> This leads me to my question, is hunting on Sunday significantly less busy?
> I don?t want to be apart of that again any time soon.
> ...


Given that religion plays an major part in the culture of Utah. It depends on how religious people chose to be on Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep I went to Carr fork today, that was a mistake. We got a two man limit but also got shot at twice, and for at least 30 minutes there was literally no safe shooting zones. Won't do that again, I'll be sticking to my wild bird areas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had an hour to kill tonight, so I loaded the pups in the truck and headed up the road. My yellow dog is pretty good at finding leftovers. Nobody around tonight, had the place to ourselves.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Fowlmouth if u want I can pm u where alot of left overs usually hide, u may already know though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Slap That Quack said:


> Fowlmouth if u want I can pm u where alot of left overs usually hide, u may already know though.


Sure send me a PM. I'll listen.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I haven't gone pheasant hunting on the opening since 1972 when I got peppered in the back with some #6 shot. It was a good thing that I was wearing a old M65 field jacket.
> 
> After that experience if I want to go pheasant hunting I'll do it in the middle of the week.


I hear ya on giving up the opening day "cluster"! I haven't hunted Pheasants for over 20 years. In the 80's, opening morning sounded like the 4th of July for at least 2hrs. I could shoot two WILD Roosters in the first ten minutes. Those days are for sure gone!! If I want to shoot pen raised birds, I'll pay the $20 each and head to a farm, or head to South Dakota. In the long run, your saving money if you think about it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

any day after the opening of pheasant season is a good day. especially week days.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

there are a lot of scary hunters in this state. avoiding them is part of hunting, as is playing the pressure they provide. big game, small game or birds all react to humans. it can be good and bad but sometimes you have to make some lemonade. 

good luck with your hunt

btw, sunday is better but weekdays are best if you're looking to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

APD said:


> btw, sunday is better but weekdays are best if you're looking to avoid the crowds.


I have learned that doing anything outdoors is best during the week days between Monday and Friday. Fishing, hunting it doesn't matter.

I shot my deer this year on a Wednesday when there were very few hunters afield but they were pulling back in on Thursday for the weekend when I pulled out.


----------



## RabbitSlayer48 (Oct 25, 2017)

About 5 years ago I went to pheasant opener in the imperial valley in CA. Same situation you describe. That is not my idea of hunting and I would never do that again. Just think, if all the yahoos are out hunting pheasant, you have the grouse woods and chukar mountains to yourself...I'm planning to try some of the planted areas during the week.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Any of you guys hit Kansas ? Every year I? say I?m gonna go, then I? always find reasons I? can?t go.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd say that all those "other" guys will be in church on Sunday so get after it!!

(insert 'tongue in cheek' emoji).


----------

